# Need help with rear end of.



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

I had this in my garage for 30 years. I can't remember what it goes to. I thought it was 67 or 68 GTO I'm selling it





















O.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm

looks like 69 n up spring perches ...


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

should be a letter stamped into the axle tube


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah I searched up and down. Can't find it. So resorting to the forum intellectuals.


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

It says 456 Wich I assume is the ratio and D13 which I assume is a build date.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the ring gear is stamped with the month and day and the ring and pinion tooth count
if they are gm gears

the 456 is a casting part number and we didnt have 456 in 8.2 pontiacs = 390 or 433
letter stamps can be common on different years

need the numbers from the case at 5 oclock and 7 oclock on the diff below the cover
for the casting number and julian date


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

These are the numbers I found on ring gear. 1387123 43 9 GM0

On case I got 1385724
4
L 720


----------

